# intravascular foreign body removal



## lmbroomall (Feb 3, 2011)

Can anyone help with this one. we have a difference in the coding.
reason for exam: removal of infusaport line,2nd to fragmented catheter during mediport removal,catheter remains within the left subclavian vein.
PROCEDURE: right groin was prepped and draped, using US guidance, the right common femoral vein was accessed using a micropuncture neele. next a 4 french glide catheter was advanced over thewire into the RT subclavain vein. throught his, an 8 mm snare device was advanced into the vein. the foreign body catheter fragment was snared successfully. however any attempts to try and remove the catheter, the catheter would become loose, as it appeard to be fixed in position. it then became apparent that the catheter was sutured in place within the rt upper extremity. the catheter and snare device was removed.


----------



## dpeoples (Feb 3, 2011)

lmbroomall said:


> Can anyone help with this one. we have a difference in the coding.
> reason for exam: removal of infusaport line,2nd to fragmented catheter during mediport removal,catheter remains within the left subclavian vein.
> PROCEDURE: right groin was prepped and draped, using US guidance, the right common femoral vein was accessed using a micropuncture neele. next a 4 french glide catheter was advanced over thewire into the RT subclavain vein. throught his, an 8 mm snare device was advanced into the vein. the foreign body catheter fragment was snared successfully. however any attempts to try and remove the catheter, the catheter would become loose, as it appeard to be fixed in position. it then became apparent that the catheter was sutured in place within the rt upper extremity. the catheter and snare device was removed.




I would code:
37203/75961
36012

I am still unclear on whether the fragment (successfully snared) was removed, however, IMO they did all the work required for this code althought it seems they were not successful

HTH


----------



## lmbroomall (Feb 3, 2011)

why the 36012 if no diagnostic was done? .


----------



## dpeoples (Feb 3, 2011)

lmbroomall said:


> why the 36012 if no diagnostic was done? .



36012 is only the selective catheter placement to the rt subclavian vein, it does not include any radiological images (ie 75820).

HTH


----------

